# Brisket flat



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2017)

Ok that point I did last week and then turned into burnt ends wasn't what I wanted to do. I thought I had a flat and well after the wife pulled it out to defrost I realized it was the point. So I went to the farm and bought a flat. 

My minds right boss. 














IMG_8587.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 19, 2017





Here it is after 3 hours at 200 degrees in the smoker. 














IMG_8588.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 19, 2017





Sealing it up for the cooler hot tub. 














IMG_8589.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 19, 2017





Ready to roll.

Put it in the cooler around 6-630 last night. Plan was 24 hours or so. Guess we will see tonight at some point how it turns out. 

Im pretty excited how a flat will turn out using this method.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

I bet it will be good!

What temp are you SV'ing it at?

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2017)

Thanks Al.

Set at 155.

No injections, no brining, just seasoned the outside and smoked it with hickory at 200 for 3 hours before sealing it up and putting it in the cooler.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

It will be good, that is the temp I used for my pastrami.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (May 19, 2017)

I'm curious how tender it will be after 24 hours.

So far I've been very happy smoking followed by sous vide. I have an eye of round roast in the sous vide right now...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2017)

Yeah I'm curious to. 

I'm hoping it'll be good. 24 hours is a good amount of time on a 3 pound flat.


----------



## b-one (May 19, 2017)

This should be interesting,I'm still not ready to go SV but it's fun watching!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 20, 2017)

Well I took the brisket out 24 hours in and it came out great. 

At 155 it gave the meat the same sort of texture the smoker would. Started to dry up a little and give it the crumbly texture of a smoked brisket and not a real juicy steak like texture.

And the smoke after 3 hours was great! Good smokey flavor, good texture, and plenty juicy!













IMG_8598.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_8601.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 20, 2017






There the pics I took. I would definitely use this method again for a flat. Came out darn near perfect. Same temp, same time. At this point with these results i see no reason to change anything.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Great job!

Point!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 20, 2017)

Thanks al


----------

